# Great Bagel Toppings



## Timeloyd

I am trying to find a great way of fixing a Bagel.
Usually I toast halves of it on my Gas Burner. Then I
fix the Bagel toppings and put them together.
   Here are some of the ways I came up with. They can be eaten on half a Bagel or with the top on.

 REMEMBER ~ NEVER CUT A BAGEL STREIGHT THROUGH BUT CUT ARROUND THE CENTER AND THROUGH CENTER LAST    

   Breakfast Bagel ~ Put a layer of Cream Cheese ~ It comes in flavors now on half the Bagel. Put Imitation Bacan Bits on it. Put a Scrambled Egg on top of it. 
Omlet optional. I make Omlets in Frosting Containers. Sprinkle a handfull of your favorite shreaded cheese on top of the egg and microwave a minute or until the cheese is melted.

   The Elvis Bagel ~ Put a layer of Peanut Butter on a Bagel, Now THINLY slice a Banana and put the tip in the center with the other slices circled arround it. You can add Bacon Bits if you like.. AAHHuhg, AA HHuhh. Put in Micro wave a minute/toast for 2 minutes.

   The Pizza Bagel ~ Put a layer of Spaghetti Sauce which is a great way to get rid of left over Spaghetti Sauce on top of a Bagel half. Sprinkle on a few Imitation Bacon Bits, and a Hand Full of Pizza Cheese. Put in Micro Wave / toast for a minute or two until cheese is medlted.

   The SchMore Bagel ~ On a plate put 1/2 a toasted Bagel and on top of it put 1/2 - 3/4 (depending on the size of the Bagel) a Chocolate Graham Cracker on the Bagel so the Bagel is covered.
Now cover the Chocolate Graham Cracker with Mini Marshmellows. The Bagel leaned a tad so I tried to streighten it out by putting a few Marshmellows under one edge of the Bagel (The Bagel still collapsed before it was done). 
Carefully put Chocolate Chunks or Chips on top of the Marshmellows but not beyond the Marshmellows. 
Put it in the Marsh aah Microwave Oven for 1 minute. Remove the Bagel and let it cool. If any Chocolate or Marshmellows are on the dish you can spread them back on top of the Bagel with a cold butter knife like I keep in my ice box, or lick it off the knife in anticipation of the Bagel Schmore. 
Let the Bagel Schmore cool abit then enjoy it. It will be a little messy but it is finger licking good. 

    BAGEL TIP ~ To keep the Bagels fresh without a twist tie thinge hold below the bag opening down to the top Bagel. Twist the bag clockwise till tight. Turn the top of the bag down as much as you can over the Bagels like you roll up your socks. Put the Bagels in your bread box or where ever you keep your Bagels. You can do this with Bread Bags too. Enjoy it Schmore :^{)

   I am still looking for a great Bagel topping / Sandwich.... Any suggesations .?


----------



## mish

These are for English Muffins, but if you go through all of them, there are several good ideas at the bottom of each catagory where it says More:

http://bays.com/recipes/


----------



## jkath

Love the Elvis bagel - I adore pb & banana together.

My favorite bagel place has one bagel sandwich which has roast beef, munster cheese, tomatoes, avocado & ortega chiles. Yum.


----------



## grumblebee

You can never go wrong with cream cheese, lox, thinly sliced onion and capers. 

Yum. It's _THE_ perfect breakfast.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I'm a standard "toasted & buttered" or "lox & cream cheese" person myself.


----------



## GB

Give me a nice fresh bagel with whitefish, sable, lox lettuce, tomato, red onion, cheese (jarlsberg, swiss, etc.) cucumbers, capers piled high.


----------



## GB

Timeloyd said:
			
		

> REMEMBER ~ NEVER CUT A BAGEL STREIGHT THROUGH BUT CUT ARROUND THE CENTER AND THROUGH CENTER LAST


Ummmmm why???

I have been eating bagels my whole life and always slice straight through. Is this another of your positive energy things?


----------



## buckytom

i love tuna salad made with finely chopped celery and carrots and mayo on a bagel with a slice of raw onion, and a sprinkle of fresh chopped parsely.

smoked trout with a dill and/or scallion cream cheese is also a fave.


----------



## jkath

I also love turkey (leftovers from a roast) on a cranberry bagel with cream cheese. aaaaaaaaaah....dang. No bagels here. Must get to bagel shop!


----------



## katluvscake

Cream cheese and tomato.


----------



## middie

jkath grab me a cranberry bagel too please !!!!!


----------



## Caine

There is only one way to top a bagel: A smear of cream cheese, thin slices of lox, a slice of bermuda onion, a thick slice of tomato, and a sprinkling of capers. On each half, of course.


*Word to the Wise:* Bacon, sausage, or ham on a bagel can get you another bris!


----------



## grumblebee

Caine said:
			
		

> There is only one way to top a bagel: A smear of cream cheese, thin slices of lox, a slice of bermuda onion, a thick slice of tomato, and a sprinkling of capers. On each half, of course.


 
No tomatoes!!! Argh.. I hate it when brunch places put tomatoes on my lox and bagel... give me capers and onion, but NO TOMATOES! 

It just does NOT belong, IMO.


----------



## auntdot

GB, cutting about the edges and then through the center makes sense to me.

It would help those of us who are bagel cutting challenged to make two even halves, something we don't always achieve if we just try to cut straight through them.

Thanks for the tip Timeloyd, will use it.


----------



## ironchef

Don't forget to spread and lay the toppings on the bagel in a clockwise motion as well.


----------



## kimbaby

I like butter on mine usually...
but for some variety i make a bagel sandwhich with bacon and egg...
with a little bit of mayo salt and pepper...


----------



## Andy M.

I've never gotten into using a bagels for sandwich bread.  I basically eat only onion bagels (that I make) and eat them with cream cheese and lox (that I buy).


----------



## Piccolina

These are great idea! I'm a big fan of putting fresh peach slices on a toasted butter with cream cheese, or else using a bagel as the bread for a club sandwich (if it's a thick bagel, or you've got a good knife it can cut into three layers).


----------



## jkath

Oh YUM Jess! Peaches!

Middie, your bagel's here....


----------



## Banana Brain

Cream cheese and blackberry preserves will always be my favorite.


----------



## ella/TO

Good cream cheese, lox, onion and capers....yum.....do try some of the good cream cheese with red pepper jelly, that has a little spice to it.....another yum


----------



## ella/TO

what I meant by "good" was.....always buy bulk cream cheese...the other stuff doesn't compare, in my opinion


----------



## Piccolina

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Cream cheese and blackberry preserves will always be my favorite.


 I love that idea! Blackberries are amongst my favourite fruits.


----------



## VickiQ

I may have posted this before but, one of my favorite bagel spreads from when I was a kid was cream cheese with BBQ potato chips crushed into it.I tries to make the adult friendly version with fat free cream cheese and fat free BBQ chips but, somethings shouldn't be messed with!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

VickiQ said:
			
		

> I may have posted this before but, one of my favorite bagel spreads from when I was a kid was cream cheese with BBQ potato chips crushed into it.I tries to make the adult friendly version with fat free cream cheese and fat free BBQ chips but, somethings shouldn't be messed with!!!!


 Yum, I don't think it sounds bad at all! I think I'd be tempted to try it with some chicken and lettuce and make a bagel sandwich out of the whole thing


----------

